# Pressemeldung Fjord Line: Neue Häfen, neue Routen



## Anglerboard-Team (22. August 2008)

*Fjord Line: Neue Häfen, neue Routen *

Norwegische Reederei startet ab Ende Oktober mit MS Bergensfjord jetzt vom dänischen Hirtshals via Stavanger Risavika nach Bergen / Katamaran Fjord Cat ab Saison 2009 von Hirtshals nach Kristiansand

Hamburg, 21. August 2008 (FL). Die norwegische Reederei Fjord Line optimiert ihr Routennetz nach Norwegen. Neuer Abfahrthafen der Fjord Line-Fähren ist ab Ende Oktober Hirtshals in Norddänemark. Hirtshals löst damit Hanstholm ab, von dem aus Fjord Line bislang nach Norwegen startete. Hauptgrund für die Verlegung ist die optimale Verkehrsanbindung von Hirtshals, das anders als Hanstholm ab Deutschland durchgängig per Autobahn erreichbar ist. Deutsche Reisende können die Fjord Line Schiffe MS Bergensfjord und Fjord Cat damit zukünftig bequem in nur rund dreieinhalb Autostunden ab der deutsch-dänischen Grenze erreichen. Darüber hinaus erlaubt die Infrastruktur im Hafen von Hirtshals auch größeren Fähren ein sicheres Anlaufen. Nach dem Rückzug von Color Line auf der Linie nach Westnorwegen hatte Fjord Line bereits im Juni angekündigt, auf seiner Route Richtung Bergen ein zweites Schiff einsetzen zu wollen. 


*Via Stavanger nach Bergen*
Auch in Norwegen reagiert Fjord Line auf die Marktveränderungen. Gleichzeitig mit dem dänischen Hirtshals wird Stavanger neuer Anlaufhafen in Westnorwegen. Der moderne Hafen Stavanger Risavika ersetzt die bisherigen Zielhäfen Egersund und Haugesund auf Fjord Lines Route zwischen Dänemark und Bergen. Seinen Heimathafen Egersund hatte Fjord Line seit 1993, Haugesund ab 2003 angesteuert. „Diese Entscheidung ist uns nicht leicht gefallen“, sagt Ingvald Fardal, Geschäftsführer von Fjord Line“. „Doch mit Blick auf die Zukunft ist das neue Terminal Risavika für unsere Reederei die beste Alternative: Sowohl unsere Passagier- wie Frachtkunden erreichen von hier aus das Zentrum von Stavanger in wenigen Minuten. Dazu liegt Stavanger als Mittelpunkt der Region Rogaland mit rund 250.000 Einwohnern nicht zuletzt verkehrstechnisch besser platziert als die kleineren Provinzstädte, die wir bislang anliefen.“
Ab Ende Oktober dieses Jahres verbindet Fjord Line mit der MS Bergensfjord damit Hirtshals via Stavanger Risavika mit der Hansestadt Bergen. Fjord Lines Katamaran-Schnellfähre Fjord Cat verkehrt nach der obligatorischen Winterpause ab der Saison 2009 zwischen Hirtshals und dem südnorwegischen Kristiansand. 

*Kunden werden informiert*
Alle Kunden, die bereits Fährtickets für die Überfahrt mit Fjord Line von Hanstholm nach Norwegen gebucht haben, werden rechtzeitig direkt von der Reederei informiert. Mitarbeiter von Fjord Line sind von der Umstrukturierung nicht betroffen. 


Weitere Informationen:

MVP travel
Fjord Line 
Postfach 1203
18302 Ribnitz-Damgarten

Tel. 03821-709 44 10, Fax 03821-709 44 11
E-Mail: FjordLine@MVP-travel.eu, Internet: www.FjordLine.de


----------

